# k1000 vs. ME



## Tony Dynomite

Howdy,
I'm new to the forums and the wonderful world of photography, I don't know its something about old film cameras that I find amazing. Anyway I already have an AE-1 and I asked around to see if any one the the higher ups in my family had any old slr cameras. Turns out as of now we found two, the k1000 and Pentax ME (I guess we used to be pentax people lol.) I dont know alot about either of them. I just wanted to know from yalls experiences with either of them which could make a better back up film camera, or main camera if you know something I dont know. lol

Thanks


----------



## selmerdave

The ME is designed for aperature-priority shooting, there is no shutter-speed dial on it although I'm sure it's possible to control it manually.  The K1000 is a fully manual camera, where you can and have to manually set everything.  Both will take good pictures of course, but my preference would be for the K1000.

Dave


----------



## Don Simon

Definitely the K1000.

As selmerdave said, the ME is Aperture Priority only. That can be fairly limiting. The K1000 is all manual; obviously you have to do all the work, but it lets you do all the work, making it the better camera in my opinion. Also on the K1000 all the shutter speeds are mechanical, meaning it will work without any batteries... that to me is the definition of backup camera 

If it was an ME Super it would be another matter (having both manual and aperture priority mode), but regular ME versus K1000 I would choose the older K1000.


----------



## ully

On the ME Super there is a mode selection. Put it in M mode and use up and down select buttons for the speed. Excellent cameras and very small.


----------



## usayit

K1000 definitely is fun camera with full manual only.  This is the camera that comes to mind when you think "student".  

The ME was one of Pentax's biggest sellers;  high quality, easier loading, smaller compact body, simple aperture-mode, faster sync speed, priced competitively at the time.  This was the camera aimed at the typical consumer.  The ME is also one of my favorite Pentax bodies.  

The K1000 really does get my vote most of the time.. it is a joy to use.


----------



## LokiZ

Brought tears to my eyes... My Pentax k1000 was stolen 9 years ago. (was my first SLR camera).   And would you believe it. The camera I have now is a cannon Ae-1 program...

I would definitely say as others have said.  K1000 all the way.  And I am sure that some of that is sentiment speaking but I love quick and easy manual mode so probably not too awfully slanted.


----------



## tekzero

k1000 for sure, here i am as a kid using it


----------

